# Radio RCA Victor a tubos



## Cesar01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Estimados, compre una vieja radio rca víctor en deplorables condiciones, faltan tubos cables cortados etc... logre identificar los tubos y los componentes faltantes, no tengo el esquema de la radio en si, pero es una configuración que le llaman , AA5, all american five, cinco tubos, 35W4, 50C5, 12AV6, 12BE6, 12BA6, hay mucho esquema en Internet de esa configuración, algunos coinciden en los valores de los componentes con algunas diferencias mínimas sobre todo en los valores de los capacitores, el problema que no me deja dormir es la alimentación, la cuestión es esta, es una radio armada en chile en los años 60, caja, gabinete perillas, el circuito es americano diseñado para 110v, aca son 220v, entonces encontré información de que se usaba un cordón resistivo que alimentaba la radio, un cable bastante grueso y tosco que reducía el voltaje a 110v??? problema solucionado, pero ese cordon ya no esta a la venta por seguridad supongo, por que se calentaba y a simple apreciación un riesgo inminente de incendio... entonces un transformador de 220v a 110v, listo , pero me dicen que no va a funcionar, porque el cordón entregaba dos voltajes  160v y 103v? como puede ser eso posible?, tenia alguna derivacion el tal cordon resistivo??.... 
cito las respuesta a poner un transformador de 220v a 110v.

"_*En este caso no funcionaría, porque se necesitan los 160 voltios que entrega el cordón para que las válvulas trabajen. Si se usa un autotransformador común de un solo voltaje, el aparato enciende y amplifica, pero no sintoniza nada ( aunque algunos modelos sí funcionan.) Sólo podría usarse un transformador hecho a pedido y que entregue los dos voltajes requeridos.... *_

*"usar un autotransformador especial (de enorme tamaño para soportar el consumo y que entregue los 103 y 160 voltios aproximados que necesitan los filamentos y la radio, respectivamente ) pero con eso, el aparato sería más grande y pesado" 
"0 armar un reductor con resistores de loza de 10 vatios o más, en serie, con una sección general de 310 ohmios y una derivación de 150 ohmios, siguiendo el circuito interno del cordón." *

adjunto imagenes de un esquema de la alimetacion de un AA5 tipico que aparece en la mayoria de las radios




Y aqui el esquema que mas se parece a la que tengo donde aparecen las resistencias de 180 ohms y 305 ohms mas una de 40 ohms y en paralelo una luz, una ampolleta o bombillo de 6.3v, en la mayoria de los esquemas que e visto ese bombillo esta entre las patas 3 y 6 del 35w4. como el esquema de arriba, lei por ahi que si se quemaba la ampolletita mandaba a volar la rectificadora 34w4???  era tan asi?




Eso seria estimados, la pregunta es como alimentar de la mejor manera la radio?? a 110v o 160v con transformador, un transformador con salida intermedia? resistencias o buscar hasta encontrar un cordón resistivo? y ese cordón entregara dos voltajes??


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 14, 2019)

Cesar01, si es como vos decís, o sea un receptor  AA5, all american five, que se diseñaron para funcionar con 117 Vca, o con 117 Vcc (son los llamados receptores universales, o de ambas corrientes),  con un autotransformador de 220Vca a 110 Vca tendría que funcionar perfecto, una vez que hagas todos los cambios y reparaciones:-
Para familiarizarte con la 35W4, y la 50C5 puedes pegarte una vuelta por acá :Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas
Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Cesar01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Exelente informacion  Rorschach, muy bien explicado,  lo lei completamente... es una AA5 tipica, a excepcion de una pieza PC1, que es una especie de integrado de 7 pines, es un conjunto de capacitores y resistencias. No e leido bien sus valores aun, habria que desoldarla.


Efectivamente sumando 12+12+12+50+35 son 121, con un transformador de 110 es suficiente, pero autotransformador o transformador? y la luz la mantengo en paralelo a esa resistecia de 40 ohms? 



ire adjuntando imagenes de como llego  y como va progresando.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 14, 2019)

Más económico, y liviano es un autotransformador, el transformador tiene la ventaja de aislación con respecto de la línea de alimentación, para este caso, yo usaría un autotransformador, recuerda que es un chasis vivo, no lo toques, y estate aislado con respecto al piso, aparte mantendría el circuito tal cual vino, se supone que así funcionaba.
Rorschach 
Ahí tenés un circuito RCA, que puede ser del receptor que tienes.
Ver pfd


----------



## Cesar01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Si, pienso lo mismo, matener la originalidad del circuito, supongo que un sus mejores años funcionaba bien asi, pero con el reemplazo del cordon resistivo, que es un upgrade necesario, perdio la originalidad y me queda la duda de esa resistencia y su bombillo, la dejare tal cual.  Al no tener el esquema correcto voy mezclando lo que tengo con lo que veo, lo malo y bueno a la vez, es que esta todo montado en una pcb, bastante chamuscada y enegrecida por el calor de los tubos, mala idea esa... el exterior es todo plastico y bien aislado del "feliz radioescucha" asi que no hay mucho problema con respecto a chasis vivo, mantendre el cuidado correspondiente de todas maneras. Gracias por el dato del autotransformador .
Saludos cordiales
Cesar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2019)

Mensaje temporal , la vi recién  :







Facebook Marketplace: Radio antigua – Antiques and collectables – Castelar


----------



## Cesar01 (Oct 17, 2019)

Homemade?
Alguien sabe donde conseguir el 35w4 y el 50c5, contacte en santiago a un señor mella que tiene local establecido pero me parecio muy alto el precio....


----------



## capitanp (Oct 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mensaje temporal , la vi recién  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recuerdo vagamente haber visto esto


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 17, 2019)

Cesar01, en  Mercado Libre de Chile me parece que no hay nada publicado !
Pero en Mercado Libre de Argentina hay en varias publicaciones :

Valvula 35w4 en Mercado Libre Argentina
Valvula 50c5 - Válvulas Electrónicas en Mercado Libre Argentina

O en Ebay USA :
35w4 tube | eBay
50c5 tube | eBay

Rorschach


----------



## analogico (Oct 17, 2019)

Cesar01 dijo:


> Homemade?
> Alguien sabe donde conseguir el 35w4 y el 50c5, contacte en santiago a un señor mella que tiene local establecido pero me parecio muy alto el precio....


la 35w4  es un diodo, se puede emular   con  componentes modernos
solo hay que tener cuidado ya que  la caída de tensión es mucho mas alta que un diodo de silicio


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 17, 2019)

Si se lee el post, hay la intención de mantener la originalidad del receptor, y son válvulas que se consiguen fácilmente, ya indiqué donde conseguirlas, hay  un montón de lugares más.-
Se sabe que la válvula 35W4 es un diodo rectificador de media onda, con un filamento de 35 voltios, que se conecta en serie con el resto de las válvulas.-
Reemplazarla por un diodo de silicio no solo implica compensar +B, por la diferencia de muchísima mayor caída tensión que es común en las válvulas rectificadoras, sino por que también hay que compensar los 35 voltios del filamento, dado que como dije antes va conectado en serie con el resto de los tubos, razón por la cual es un receptor de tipo universal y/o ambas corrientes.
Esto por supuesto debe hacerse ley de ohm mediante, y sabiendo las corrientes respectivas, colocando resistores para compensar, filamento por un lado, y el mayor voltaje que entregará el diodo de silicio a +B por el otro.-
Rorschach


----------



## Cesar01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Pense en reemplazar el 35w4 por diodos pero perderá la originalidad del circuito, la idea es conservar al máximo aquello y es un proyecto personal que funcione como lo hacia en sus tiempos.  , aparte del diodo como dice rorschach, habría que compensar la caída de tensión que produce la 34w5 en el circuito de las lamparas, van todas en serie.
Actualmente estoy a la espera de los componentes y les cuento como avanza el proyecto, condensadores y algunas resistencias que en el mercado local no pude encontrar, conseguí las 35w4 y la 50c5 a un buen precio solo esperar a que lleguen, lo malo, vienen sin probar, espero que estén buenas. 
Tengo la duda respecto de transformador de salida de audio. tiene tres cables en primario y dos hacia el altavoz de 4Ω , como probarlo?
el altavoz esta bastante estropeado pero funciona bien.

Lei un post de fogonazo acerca de transformadores y medí la resistencia en primario y secundario
primario;
Entre azul y cafe 277Ω
cafe y rojo 24Ω
rojo y azul 253Ω
secundario
rojo, rojo 1.3Ω
Al parecer son correctas para un elemento en buen estado.
Según la información de la 50c5 su resistencia de carga es de 2.5KΩ, en diagramas aparece una resistencia en serie hacia el transformador de 1.2KΩ, Deberían haber valores mas altos en el transformador? estoy en lo correcto o me estoy enredando?
Avance en la caja estos días, limpieza, pintura, reparación de trizaduras esquinas rotas trozos quebrados, elegi el color naranja que es de la epoca y que venia también en este modelo, habían verde, calipso y naranja, el modelo es RCA VICTOR 5x44 ESPACIAL, por lo de era espacial de los 60.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 23, 2019)

Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra, la resistencia de carga de la 50C5 de 2,5K, es una impedancia, y el transformador de salida es digamos un adaptador de impedancias entre la bobina móvil del parlante y la válvula, lo que has medido son las resistencias de los bobinados,  y la resistencia reductora de 1,2 k es la que alimenta al resto del circuito a través de una porción de la bobina del primario desde el Rojo por donde entra, y sale por el  (café) marrón al resistor de 1,2 k para alimentar al resto, el verdadero primario es la sección entre el Rojo y el azul, la porción o sección del Rojo al marrón café, es la llamada bobina eliminadora de zumbido, esa es la función que cumple. No cambies nada, está todo bien así, salvo que haya algo quemado o muy fuera de valor.
​
Rorschach


----------

